# Palomino colours?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

For being classed as a palomino genetics wise? One cream gene and two red ones. Palomino can express from really light, so light it will get mistaken for grey or cremello, and all the way through to a horse that looks black in some seasons.

Light:









Dark:










As for registering/showing, well that is up to the registry, and is probably something stupid like "three shades lighter or darker than a newly minted gold coin" *sigh*


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Ok so he can look kind of brown (like it looks like in the pictures) and he can still be genetically palomino but he probably couldn't be registered as one.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Give the Australian palomino society a call. They probably would, he is clearly pally.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I have thought of calling them because I have just about no idea of his past. If he is registered in any way I have no idea. I wouldn't try registering until I had extra money to do it though.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

*From the Australian Palimino Horse Association Page*

Australian Palomino Horse Associations Inc

A palomino horse or pony must have a body colour of a newly minted gold coin. It may vary to three shades lighter or darker of the colour range prescribed by the society. A palomino must have a mane and tail of white, silver or ivory with no more than 15% of dark or chestnut hair in either the mane or tail. The palomino must not have spots or patches of black, white, brown or chestnut hair exceeding four (4) square centimetres. The body shall be free of imperfections and only white markings are permitted on the face and legs (except of caused by scald or accident). Markings appearing above the knee and hocks must be of a continuous diminishing spear or at the Classifiers discretion. There shall be no dorsal stripe or barring and the basic colour of the skin shall be dark. Eyes shall be dark and the same colour. Full body clipping is allowable but natural coat is preferred and no other interference to the natural coat is permissable.
When being presented for classification the mane must be not less than ten (10) centimetres in length and the horse/pony should be in a clean and tidy condition.
The palomino horse/pony must be a good representative of the Breed it represents and be of a Saddle Type.
Basic genetics relating to Palominos

There is no such thing as a 'throwback'.
Dominant genes will overrule recessive genes that may remain hidden.
All genes and factors exist in pairs.
There are two basic colours - Bay and Chestnut.
Factors work on these colours to alter them to buckskin, palomino, dunn, grey, tobiano, overo, roan etc
Bay is dominant over chestnut. Therefore if a horse carries both bay and chestnut genes it will look bay.
Black and brown are variations of bay.
The same modifier that alters bay to black works on chestnut to change it to liver chestnut.
If 'B' is the Bay gene and 'b' is the Chestnut gene bb = chestnut Bb = bay (heterozygous ie 2 different genes) BB = bay (homozygous ie 2 identical genes)
(Homozygous bays do not contain 'b' and therefore will never have a chestnut foal).


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

The basic genetic there makes my head hurt. 

There are two base colors. Black and red, NOT bay and red. Bay is a modification of black. Black and brown are NOT modifications of bay. A black CAN produce a red based foal if they are heterozygous. There is no modifier that makes a bay turn black/turn a horse liver chestnut.

That is just another shinning example as to why I *never* go off of what a registry says a horse is.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't agree with that part either, but if she wants to register him with the Australian Palomino Horse Association, she should know what their criteria for "palomino" is :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I knew they were the ones with the newly minted gold coin crap. I love Australia, we can be so backwards *facepalm*


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes it looks like we can be backwards. Thanks for putting that up, I wasn't really sure about that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, and refusing to accept a horse if they have a darker patch larger than 4 cm? Bend Or spots are so common on palis, that limits their gene pool significantly. Also, grease spots can develop later on in life so what do they do if a horse they registered 2 years ago suddenly develops a huge grease spot on their hip/shoulder/neck? Revoke it's registration?

Chiilaa, I mean no offense by this, but some of the Aussie color ideas really are screwy LOL.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Ha no offense taken. They are screwy ****.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

My favorite color.... they can range in shade from light isabella, to the darker smutty palomino.


----------



## Mythilus (Aug 16, 2010)

As long as your horse is genetically palomino, you SHOULD be able to register him/her. Sometimes chocolate taffy/silver dapple horses can appear a smutty/chocolate palomino in colour but their parent's colours would distinguish this from a dark palomino. I have a palomino that is an 'ideal' palomino according to the registry, as he is deep, rich gold with a white mane and tail in summer, but the society nearly rejected him in his winter coat as he goes so pale, like a grey, they didn't think he was 'palomino enough' (or words to that effect). His summer coat saved him. But your horse is definately a pally, no matter what colour he sheds to. It would be interesting to see pics of him when he has shed, to see what colour he goes.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You should, I agree. That is one of the things I hate most about registries - they are just stupidly backwards.


----------



## Mynameisxena (Aug 25, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I knew they were the ones with the newly minted gold coin crap. I love Australia, we can be so backwards *facepalm*


It isn't just you guys..that's also the North American (USA and Canada) criteria for Palomino (the minted gold coin stuff). So see? You are not alone..


----------

